# May 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Apr 30, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on May 7,2009 8PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in April 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

This months prize will be a package of Yamamoto Swimming Senkos #208.








*And the winner is BLK Fisher*






_*Disclaimer: Everything can change because.*_


----------



## redbug (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm sticking with 341 it has to come out at some point!!!!!


----------



## poolie (Apr 30, 2009)

464


----------



## G3_Guy (May 1, 2009)

289


----------



## Andy (May 1, 2009)

221
Thanks for the chance Jim!!


----------



## ilinimud (May 1, 2009)

385


----------



## FishingCop (May 1, 2009)

112 as always


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 1, 2009)

197 :mrgreen:


----------



## Bubba (May 1, 2009)

323 [-o<


----------



## russ010 (May 1, 2009)

219


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 1, 2009)

317


----------



## bassboy1 (May 1, 2009)

315 as usual.


----------



## Zum (May 1, 2009)

# 6 again


----------



## Codeman (May 1, 2009)

396


----------



## ben2go (May 1, 2009)

*425*


[-o<


----------



## slim357 (May 1, 2009)

123


----------



## ober51 (May 1, 2009)

234

Thanks!


----------



## ACarbone624 (May 1, 2009)

*126*


----------



## fish devil (May 1, 2009)

:twisted: # 27


----------



## countryboy210 (May 1, 2009)

Gotta Go With. . . 210


----------



## BLK fisher (May 2, 2009)

455 for the kids. :lol:


----------



## Anthony Sisk (May 2, 2009)

422


----------



## grizzly (May 2, 2009)

175


----------



## BassNBob (May 2, 2009)

#293 for me.


----------



## old_boat_new_smile (May 3, 2009)

078


----------



## jkbirocz (May 3, 2009)

326


----------



## willfishforfood (May 4, 2009)

276 for me


----------



## daltonmcgill (May 4, 2009)

117 for me [-o< [-o<


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 6, 2009)

440


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 6, 2009)

222


----------



## Brine (May 6, 2009)

342


----------



## ejones1961 (May 7, 2009)

427


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2009)

Will announce winner tonight! #-o


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2009)

And the winner (again) is BLK Fisher. Congrats man! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (May 8, 2009)

congrats BLK ----- =D> =D>


----------



## Andy (May 8, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ben2go (May 8, 2009)

Cangrats.


----------



## Waterwings (May 9, 2009)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 9, 2009)

Congrats. =D>


----------



## Zum (May 9, 2009)

Woohoo,congradulations.


----------



## G3_Guy (May 9, 2009)

Congrats BLK!


----------



## BLK fisher (May 9, 2009)

Thank you guys. I always let the kids pick the numbers for me. I guess they are a good luck charm. Lol. I will let them throw them down on the pond at my bass club. Thanks again. Jim you are the man. =D>


----------



## shamoo (May 11, 2009)

Congrats BLK fisher.


----------



## ejones1961 (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations =D>


----------

